# This just in



## rustjunkie (Nov 27, 2014)

Frame and fork came in last week, dismembered and neglected over the decades, so a hotrod it shall be:


----------



## catfish (Nov 27, 2014)

Very cool! Now all you need is a cool hoodie to wear while you ride it......


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 27, 2014)

I got the hook up, but looks like it won't be needed today


----------



## catfish (Nov 27, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> I got the hook up, but looks like it won't be needed today




That's the one! Very cool!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 30, 2014)

*I dig it!*

The bike I mean.  Hoodie's ok too.


----------

